# Disney Sally & Evil Scientist Garden Statue



## kelsey (Jul 16, 2008)

Amazon.com: Disney Sally & Evil Scientist Garden Statue: Patio, Lawn & Garden

trying to link, hope this works


----------



## Halloweenfan (Sep 18, 2008)

Yeah, not real but she's hot, but the Corpse Bride is hotter.


----------

